# squawkers mccaw hack



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone opened one of this squawkers mccaws? It would be great with my pirate http://www.hasbro.com/objects/produ...71822faf483_main400.jpg&displayname=SQUAWKERS McCAW the FURREAL FRIENDS Parrot


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

If your using it with your pirate, it's already good to go. Just program it to say what you need it to. I've seen those in the store and was very impressed.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

*Found this video on YouTube*

I found this video of the Squawker's McCaw on YouTube. Looks pretty cool. Not sure how easy it would be to program for a pirate scene.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have one...haven't turned it on. They had them at Sams Club and Walmart. You can program them without opening.


----------



## miniguy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Squawkers McCaw Hack*

I just bought one for my pirate fortune teller. It can be programmed to say six different phrases. There are also 4 more preprogrammed phrases that are useful for me. I am working on decoding the IR remote as this would be the easiest way to control it. I just got it last night so I will post any progress I have both here and on the Halloween Forum. I may operate on his stomach to add an on/off switch for his internal speaker and an external speaker jack. That is if I can bear to operate on my bird. This thing is way too realistic, but without the mess.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

My daughter got one for xmas and has not played with it in weeks. So by July maybe she will give it up for Dad taking her clothes shopping or something. It will be cheaper for me to go buy my own. Miniguy, I thought the remote hack would be best bet also, bird is too good looking. Keep me posted. If I do anything with hers I will also post. I have a talking pirate in a cage that I would like to get to interact with the bird.


----------



## miniguy (Feb 24, 2008)

I managed to decode the IR signals for the remote control. Using the crude method I did and an old oscilloscope, I am still trying to determine the frequency, but plan to build a test IR transmitter on a basic stamp board and run some tests. I will keep you posted.


----------



## kalmanh (Feb 16, 2016)

*Squawker IR Codes*

I have purshased a software program to read, playback , and store IR codes (<$20), ANALYSIR. If I had a Squawker McCaw remote, I could record these IR codes and post them. Recently I just purchased for my wife for Valentine's Day, a Squawker McCaw for $39.00 from ebay, no remote. My wife and our friends enjoy this robotic parrot very much. We would like to customize it, but it requires a remote. Looking a remote or IR codes. If any one could send me the remote I will record with ANALYSIR software and will post the 30 
IR Codes for all modes of operation and send back the remote to its owner. I am an electrical engineer and plan to use a Arduino Uno to generate the IR codes for transmission. Thanks KalmanH


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Have you seen this one??? It's my all time fav! Made by the very talented Mr. Bobzilla!


----------

